# Roly Cetros Cigar Review - better than seconds



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking that by buying a Roly it would be like buying a second class cigar but I was definitely wrong.
This cigar from Rolando Reyes Sr. wa...

Read the full review here: Roly Cetros Cigar Review - better than seconds


----------

